
Google’s Dart language heads for standardization  - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/12/googles-dart-language-heads-for-standardization-with-new-ecma-committee/
======
jhardcastle
Good for Dart, good for web developers, browser manufacturers, and users.

Everyone benefits from choice. Will IE implement a Dart VM in their browser?
Perhaps not, but perhaps so. Maybe Firefox will. Opera will probably get a VM
for free. Developers will be able to choose to target different platforms for
different reasons. Dart as an complement, or an alternative to JS. If you
choose, write your code in Dart, and cross-compile to JS for browsers that
don't support the native Dart.

To all those who have said (here and elsewhere) they would never adopt Dart
because they fear it will be swept up in one of Google's famous spring
cleaning barrages, moving Dart from a Google-only project to a formal standard
with a test suite and backing outside of Mountain View should eliminate that
complaint. The community (that's all of us) will soon own Dart.

~~~
gonvaled
I think MS in particular will only integrate Dart if they are _forced_ to. And
they will be forced if:

1\. developers start using Dart as alternative

2\. performance of the Dart VM greatly exceeds performance of JS

But you are right, choice is good for everyone!

